# help pls



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

hi our family cat went into labour at 5am this morning we have 3 kittens.my wife and children have gone school/work,leaving me the dad alone with penny,.and penny has just had another kitten but a cord seems to be attached to this one,and penny does not seem to bother with it,should i leave it or what,and penny just gave birth on the bedroom floor,should i move her and kittens into the box we made for her,or leave her alone,do not want to upset her my daughter never forgive me if any on the kittens die,pls help.this my 1st message i just found this forum and need hepl.by the way the sack about 4/5inch long,


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi you will need to cut the cord carefully,not to close to the kitten,then move mum and kitts to somewhere safe and warm,mum must be kept indoors whilst feeding kittens


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

you need to cut the cord now if mum will not, also yes pop baby in with other kittens and mum, you need sterile scissors to do this.

or use your finger nails as sometimes this works but you need to cut the cord


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

ok i go have look,other thing penny gave birth in middle bedroom floor,if penny goes for drink or moves away,can i put kittens in the box we made for the birth. or just leave her there,dont wont penny to reject the kittens if i touch them.i just go check the cord,tks


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

cats generally dont reject if you touch,ive always handled mine straight after birth,move them somewhere safe,dry and warm,as kittens can get cold very quickly.


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

dont believe this penny left her kittens cord gone but cant find penny noway penny not got out,but cant find her,dont belive this.and i home all alone better go see i can find her,soory about spelling i shaking like made.


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

coxy said:


> dont believe this penny left her kittens cord gone but cant find penny noway penny not got out,but cant find her,dont belive this.and i home all alone better go see i can find her,soory about spelling i shaking like made.


She might be hiding in a cupboard or under beds to have more kittens, good luck with all xx lisa xx


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you secured cat flap?? windows shut?? kittens will need regular(hourly)feeds from mum,the first milk is vital.


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

found her penny moved one of the kittens to back on the bed,but in dif room,just hope she goes back for the other two.or i could put the other two in nest box get penny and other kitten to go into box,blimy it was lot easier looking after my two kids when they were born lol.and the has sack been eaten.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

put box in room she`s in and put all the kittens in it.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, put the box and the kittens in the room where Penny is. Encourage her to lie with kittens to get them suckling, if at all possible. Remember to keep them warm, they lose temperature so quickly.

Warm water in a bottle wrapped with towel in the box or a hot water bottle inside 2 pillowcases not hot water just enough to keep them warm.

Best of luck.


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

found penny she gone down side of my daughters bed,with one of the kittens,i can not reach her or the kitten,waited 20min and penny has made no attempt to get the other 2 kittens,so i have gently moved them to the nearest i can get them to her,and she has now picked them up ,and crawled back in between the wall and side of the bed,no way i can reach her,its all up to her now as penny is out of reach.penny must eaten the sack because it def gone,blimy i still shaking like mad.trust this to happen when i here on my own,tks for the help so far,


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

i wished i picked kittens up earlier and but them into nest box.i just cant get near penny now and the harder i try the more she moves away,so penny now in daughters room down side of her midi bed/and the wall.in gap about 8inch wide.looks like kittens back on the teat,so all can do now hope penny copes.time for coffee and headache tablets lol.


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

could not leave penny down side of bed,penny could not even lye down,just spent 45min taking side of my daughters bed apart,the things we do for our pets,now got penny and her 3 kittens back in other bedroom,and kittens and penny in nest box, looks like penny washing kittens,at least the kittens got chance of suckling now penny can lay down and relax.at least only 1hr till wife comes home, what a morning,tks for all the help.better go and re-build daughters bed,


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

well done for this - sounds like Penny was giving you the runaround a bit! Congrats on your new fur babies - how many in the end and what colour? Pictures will be required.


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

coxy said:


> could not leave penny down side of bed,penny could not even lye down,just spent 45min taking side of my daughters bed apart,the things we do for our pets,now got penny and her 3 kittens back in other bedroom,and kittens and penny in nest box, looks like penny washing kittens,at least the kittens got chance of suckling now penny can lay down and relax.at least only 1hr till wife comes home, what a morning,tks for all the help.better go and re-build daughters bed,


Wow what a maorning you have had lol well done sounds like you have done your daughter, wife and cat proud, give yourself a huge pat on the back from all of us xx lisa xx


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

tks for all the help.penny sure gave me run around,wife home now and she laughing her socks of, that i had to take our daughters bed apart.bedroom in right mess,better rebuild bed be for amy gets home,and penny in her nest box now,with the 3 kittens,i keep popping up to check on them, i will get my son to post pic,i not clue how to do pic,but there again i did not know lot about cats and giving birth this morning,so watch this space lol,tks again to all.


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

one more thing,just incase penny stops feeding the kittens,what do i need to get to feed them,do i have to get the milk from the vet,and some sort of instruments to feed them,but at the mo all going well,penny just had some food and drink,


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cimicat and a miki feeding system would be good - probably from your vet but that's not the cheapest place to get it from, if you have time then the internet is good i use Vet UK: Selling Drontal, Frontline, Feliway, DAP, Hills, Royal Canin for less. . If she's feeding well now, she should be fine I imagine, but no harm getting some in just in case.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

coxy said:


> tks for all the help.penny sure gave me run around,wife home now and she laughing her socks of, that i had to take our daughters bed apart.bedroom in right mess,better rebuild bed be for amy gets home,and penny in her nest box now,with the 3 kittens,i keep popping up to check on them, i will get my son to post pic,i not clue how to do pic,but there again i did not know lot about cats and giving birth this morning,so watch this space lol,tks again to all.


 what a day! Your daughter should be very proud. Glad penny and babies are all together now. Well done.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw congratulations - you did well!!!

D xx


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

just thought let you know all 3 kittens doing ok,penny in next box with kittens,one kitten looks very small the runt i think you would call it,i trying keep them warm.been out bought some lactol incase we need to start feeding them,could any tell me should penny stay in the nest box all the time,except feeding her self,penny just come down stairs for her food and toilet even thou we have moved it near the nest box,she seem in no hurry to go back to the kittens,so after about 5 min we took her back to the nest box,and penny now settled down with the kittens,looks like it going to be a long night,


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratulations on the new babies!

I wouldn't worry too much about her having a break from them. Some girls are very protective of their babies, and won't leave them for any longer than it takes for a quick snack and toilet needs, and others can be a lot more laid back about the whole thing. 

They do seem to be pretty good at remembering to feed their babies. I had a single kitten born to one girl, and I never saw her with her baby. I know she must have been feeding it, because it was growing - but because there was only one the Mum didn't need to spend so much time with it (only one kitten to wash, toilet and feed!). Three babies is a nice number for them. Enough to keep them interested, but not too demanding!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I loved this thread, the panic in your voice was priceless. It was hilarious.
But what I really loved about it was the fact that you were so caring and though you were shaking and obviously worried to death with all the events, you came through fantastically for Penny and her kits. Well done you.


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

hi lauren,glad you thought my thread was priceless,lol,got through the night,now on my own again kids gone school and wife to work,was hopping for quiter day but penny seems adement on moving the kittens from nest box upstairs,to behind the sofer down stairs,keep putting her back in nest box but penny very adament she like to move them,so i have made her new nest in the airing cubard,dont no how long it last,but nice warm in there,just dont need penny going behind the sofa,dont fancy taking that apart,lol.wife will kill me.lol,so i just keeping fingers crossed that now house calmed down from the morning madness penny settle down, i hope.


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

lol im glad everything turned out ok, i was breifly reading yesterday and i felt for you i really did lol 
with my Jazzy been in labour too i couldnt read too much ad she was trying to be on the move at times, but shes settled now


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

hi just thought up date last wednesdays panic,penny and kittens do just fine,was going post pic but has the kittens black/white,mostly black and penny black/white, penny now made her nest at back of the airing cubard,i have not got good pic yet,the kittens just blend in with penny,kittens doing fine, penny his with them most of the time,when can i handle the kittens,hate to upset penny and for her to move the kittens,after the last epsiode of had with her moving then,they look ok and when i look in at them they all feeding,penny gone bit lazy feeding her self thou, had take penny her breky this morning,and i have just i checked and all food gone,many tks again for the advice last wed,


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

hi have being trying get pic of penny and kits,but has penny black/white,and kits black on there head and backs it not been easy to get good pic,not sure how to send pic with this thread just hope it works.all 3 kits are doing just fine,we weigh them every other day and the are gaining weight,they 6 days old,my daughter age 9 his keen to start handling them,just hope penny does not mind,every time penny comes down for rest,and the kittens make noise penny straight back up stairs,bless her half the time she half way through her dinner,i need find out now when to move penny and the kittens to more suitable place,my daughter,amy, got midi bed with lots space under the bed,its her idear to turn that into a safe place for them all,looks like a diy job for me lol.better go make a start.


----------



## Daisymac (Apr 10, 2009)

Coxy you are so lovely doing all this for Penny, all the panic, all the DIY and all the picture taking. The photo is lovely, the kittens are so cute.


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

hi daisymac.glad u like the pic.just thought let you know,that actually dad did not want his daughter to have a cat,with 3 hens, two rabbits ,a tortoise and a degu i thought was enough pets.but old soft dad gave in,but no kitten i said,so we settled for penny a one yr old, was for sale because her owner had moved to a flat and thought it was cruel to keep her in all the time,we knew penny had not been spade ,but pennys owner said she not been out since they had moved that was november,so penny came home with us,rang the vet to get her spaded vet said let her settle for 3wks then bring her in.so 3 wks passed and of to the vet with my daughter in toe,only to be told by the vet that penny was having kittens,well i was just about to have kittens,myself,when i looked down at my daughters face and seen this big, well massive smile across her face,then i thought it not the end of the world,so penny and a very smiling daughter came home ,the rest his history and in the thread..today i made penny and kittens big play pen under her midi bed,dont know what the wife going to say when she gets home thou,better start doing the dinner keep in her good books lol


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> today i made penny and kittens big play pen under her midi bed,dont know what the wife going to say when she gets home thou,better start doing the dinner keep in her good books lol


Would you like to come and live with me?


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

coxy said:


> hi daisymac.glad u like the pic.just thought let you know,that actually dad did not want his daughter to have a cat,with 3 hens, two rabbits ,a tortoise and a degu i thought was enough pets.but old soft dad gave in,but no kitten i said,so we settled for penny a one yr old, was for sale because her owner had moved to a flat and thought it was cruel to keep her in all the time,we knew penny had not been spade ,but pennys owner said she not been out since they had moved that was november,so penny came home with us,rang the vet to get her spaded vet said let her settle for 3wks then bring her in.so 3 wks passed and of to the vet with my daughter in toe,only to be told by the vet that penny was having kittens,well i was just about to have kittens,myself,when i looked down at my daughters face and seen this big, well massive smile across her face,then i thought it not the end of the world,so penny and a very smiling daughter came home ,the rest his history and in the thread..today i made penny and kittens big play pen under her midi bed,dont know what the wife going to say when she gets home thou,better start doing the dinner keep in her good books lol


I can imagine your shock at the vets lol and the smile on your daughters face, aww well done you have done so much for your daughter and penny, I am sure your wife will love the pen under the bed, she will rightly be proud of your efforts xx lisa xx


----------



## Daisymac (Apr 10, 2009)

coxy said:


> hi daisymac.glad u like the pic.just thought let you know,that actually dad did not want his daughter to have a cat,with 3 hens, two rabbits ,a tortoise and a degu i thought was enough pets.but old soft dad gave in,but no kitten i said,so we settled for penny a one yr old, was for sale because her owner had moved to a flat and thought it was cruel to keep her in all the time,we knew penny had not been spade ,but pennys owner said she not been out since they had moved that was november,so penny came home with us,rang the vet to get her spaded vet said let her settle for 3wks then bring her in.so 3 wks passed and of to the vet with my daughter in toe,only to be told by the vet that penny was having kittens,well i was just about to have kittens,myself,when i looked down at my daughters face and seen this big, well massive smile across her face,then i thought it not the end of the world,so penny and a very smiling daughter came home ,the rest his history and in the thread..today i made penny and kittens big play pen under her midi bed,dont know what the wife going to say when she gets home thou,better start doing the dinner keep in her good books lol


You really are a lovely lovely person, sure a few of us on here could do with one like you !


----------



## coxy (Apr 22, 2009)

hi just quick update, penny kittens are doing just fine,we moved them today from the airing cubard into dads home made den under my daughters midi bed,so far all going well,penny seems to accepted the move,could anyone pls tell me when to start feeding the kittens kitty food,and any advice what others started there kittens on,at the mo penny still happy to feed them her self.


----------



## Eiserblew (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi Coxy,

Great to read the update!

Personally, I start to leave a small litter tray, shallow bowl of water and shallow bowl with Royal Canin Babycat biscuits in from when the kittens are about 3 weeks old. They generally don't start to show any interest until they are about 4 weeks old though. I also give Mum wet kitten food spread out well over a dinner plate within sight of the babies. Quite often the babies will see what Mum is doing and try to join in! 

You're going to have to post some more baby pictures, you know!


----------

